# [FREE APP] Commands Launcher



## SpadaBoss (Aug 21, 2014)

COMMANDS LAUNCHER






























[More screens in google play's page]

Hi all 
This is my first "real" application. I done only CyanogenMod themes until now. For learning something about Android programming, I developed a small app, Commands Launcher.
It is very simple: you can define commands (only shortcuts actually) that you can use in a widget (homescreen and lockscreen).
I hope to add more features in the future, but as I'm an university student, I won't have much free time.

*WIDGETS:*
-homescreen and lockscreen widgets
-three font size types: small,medium,big
-Homescreen widget with a list of the commands defined (better than folders, it has an unlimited capacity and helps in saving space)
-Lockscreen widget [only from Android 4.2] that allows you to run commands directly from the lockscreen, without unlocking the device (note that this obviously won't work if you have a pin /password security for the lockscreen)

*APP FEATURES:*
-side scrolling menù for helping app's navigation
-view of commands defined in a list
-backup and restore your commands in and from sd card
-three themes: light, dark, black (black is useful for amoled users, it will displays better and will save battery)
-four different transitions types between app's page

*DOWNLOAD:*
Google Play

Enjoy


----------

